# ITALIA, what a great country¡¡¡



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Well pals, I hope you enjoy with my italian pics, I really like this country, it's very special. I've been there twice, but only Rome and almost all the north zone. I'll bear in my mind going to the amazing south 4 my next trip, I promise. 
Ciao.

*ROMA - * the eternal City, wonderfull¡¡¡¡

































































































































































































































































































































































































PISA - that city really rock me, WOW¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡









































































CINQUETERREamazing paradise

















































LUCCA

































FIRENZE - Stendhal was right, it's art everywhere makes U sick. Too many masterpieces gathered in a place. Cool.
































































































For sunset lovers

















































































BOLOGNA la Rossa

















































































VENEZIA - a lots of words cannot express the charm of this amazing place.









































































































































































































VERONA city of Romeo and Julieta









































































































































































MILANOItaly's financial center


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

E ? :laugh:


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you so much. So many memories of my favourite country in the world.


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks for this e-travel to this beutiful country.. nice pics...


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Great pics. I really enjoyed it. Bravissimo!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

!! Fantastic pictures~!
I love the ones with statues


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanx 2 all of yours 4 enjoying them.
Please if someone have pics of southern Italy, don't hesitate to post'em.
Ciao amicci.:cheers:


----------



## Malabares (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bravo !*

 Que bonito este reportaje! Muchas gracias :cheers:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Bellissime foto, ITALIA e veramente un paese speciale! 

:cheers:


----------



## Carlosx (Apr 10, 2008)

Belle foto d un bell paese. I LOVE italia


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

posto meraviglioso


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

one of the sexiest and most romantic countries in the world

everything looks so classy and historic - plus Italian guys are really hot


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Really difficult to say what is the most gorgeous country in Europe. It's absolutely tough!
Italy and Spain really catches me up.


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Bring back to life again


----------



## tincho90 (Oct 4, 2008)

that wonderful


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

my originary country, im sad i dont know it i live in mexico


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely pics :cheers:


----------



## Andres_RoCa (Mar 28, 2007)

Great pics, looks like you enjoyed the trip. But next time try not to post them all at once because it saturates the page.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a lot from Sardinia, if you want I can post a dozen of them 
Great photos!!  I'm going to Padova for 5 months from February!!


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Lino said:


> I have a lot from Sardinia, if you want I can post a dozen of them
> Great photos!!  I'm going to Padova for 5 months from February!!


YEAH man, post them!!! It would be great.
Ciao:banana:


----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

tanosmile said:


> this is north italy, not italy!! u never ever been in south


I am from the South Italy ( in fact from the capital of the South  ) and I can tell you that the North is beautiful as well!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love this thread....lot's of beautiful photos....kay:


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Updates please...


----------

